
Meet the Octobot - seycombi
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/603046/meet-the-octobot/
======
otoburb
I love this quote at the 1:07 mark in the embedded video: "To get the [soft]
bot to move, half-strength rocket fuel is pumped into reservoirs in the body."

Depending on the strength, hydrogen peroxide[1] has a wide variety of uses
from disinfectant to propellant.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hydrogen_peroxide#Propellant](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hydrogen_peroxide#Propellant)

